# Ladies-- men asking here-- thoughts on cologne?



## Mo42 (Jul 25, 2013)

I am about to be single again. Do you like men who wear cologne? 

I did wear cologne occasionally prior to getting married and probably wont wear it that often, but just bought a bottle of
Men's YSL by Yves Saint Laurent Pour Homme Eau de Toilette Spray. 

Are the girls going to chase me around or not? (I am a very young 42)...


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I like a bit of cologne. As long as it is subtle. Only people who are in your immediate personal space should be able to smell it.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I love a nice smelling man. My H hardly ever wears cologne, but when he does I have to admit it makes me excited! But I get excited easily so...


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't ever wear cologne, but I should ask my W if she would like that when we go out.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Dh doesn't wear cologne so I've become hypersensitive about smelling it in general. I do enjoy when he wears his Ralph Lauren Romance deodorant. 

The Dove shea butter soap he uses is a sexy scent on his skin


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh, I forgot I put on Axe sometimes for a body spray.....W likes that! It's not quite as good as the commercials.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Seems a bit pre-mature to be planning on doing any lady-killing just yet, doesn't it? You're going to need some adjustment time.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Mo42 said:


> I am about to be single again. Do you like men who wear cologne?
> 
> I did wear cologne occasionally prior to getting married and probably wont wear it that often, but just bought a bottle of
> Men's YSL by Yves Saint Laurent Pour Homme Eau de Toilette Spray.
> ...


Depends on her nose and preference, no way to predict how each woman may feel...

I'd say...if it's not too strong = :smthumbup: 

For instance...my husband can't stand perfume on me, his nose is *too sensitive*, even If I put on hand cream with a flowery smell, he will complain...ask me what I put on with a look of irritation on his face... so he uses nothing but soap & deodorant or he wouldn't be able to stand himself ! 

It's so bad...If I go out , was sitting around women with perfume on, when I come home, he can smell it on me, and doesn't like it...so I can't wear the stuff at all... I sometimes tell him I don't like his nose at all.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

mo42 said:


> i am about to be single again. Do you like men who wear cologne?


Love.


----------



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

It certainly depends on the cologne and the man's natural smell. I don't like over powering (like axe). 
Sometimes men can smell best with just being clean, some men smell horrible with colognes, or maybe they haven't found the right one for them.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I snuggle up to my H's armpit at night so I can sniff him as I fall asleep. LOL 

I know...it's disgusting. Cannot help it though. He smells yummy. And I like his old spice body wash too. I can smell him come out of the shower...


----------



## Mo42 (Jul 25, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Seems a bit pre-mature to be planning on doing any lady-killing just yet, doesn't it? You're going to need some adjustment time.


Is it lady-killing or is it just being more attractive? I think a big ego-boost is in order her. Call it adjustment time if necessary.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

I buy my husband, the Bath & Body's men's body wash and moisturizer, which is enough, don't like a strong overpowering cologne smell on men or women who pour it on.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I love cologne on my husband. It does something to me. A little bit of cologne goes a long way. Don't marinade yourself in it. Men's YSL by Yves Saint Laurent Pour Homme Eau de Toilette Spray is good. Polo Black by Ralph Lauren is also good. So is the old standby, Drakkar Noir.


----------



## temperance (Jul 28, 2013)

Girls are not going to chase you around just because you smell nice! 
But yes... you will leave a good impression that you are well put together. Do not put STRONG cologne though.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Chanel on a man is simply marvelous!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Love cologne, love well dressed men in suits wearing cologne, yum yum yum.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

If *you* like cologne wear it.

If *you don't* then don't wear it.

I use four different colognes; CK Obsession, CK Eternity, Armani Code and Gucci Guilty. (not at the same time.)

I wear it because I like wearing it.


----------



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

I forgot about something...There was one time that a man turned my head because of the cologne he was wearing....he smelled divine. I was walking out of starbucks and almost turned back to talk to him, had I not been just on a coffee run for work and wasn't married. 
So I do think that sometimes cologne can bring attention to a man, but only just as much as it can distract from the man.


----------



## minebeloved (Nov 7, 2013)

my sweetheart doesn't wear cologne, but he doesn't need it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> I use four different colognes; CK Obsession, CK Eternity, Armani Code and Gucci Guilty. (not at the same time.)
> 
> I wear it because I like wearing it.


I love Armani Code


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I love Armani Code


Yes, I don't find it so 'in your face' as the CK fragrances. It's a much more subtle fragrance.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am all about subtly.


----------



## Mo42 (Jul 25, 2013)

L'eau D'issey (issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake for Men - EDT Spray 

This is the other one I bought. Had good reviews. And yeah, if i DONT like it, i WONT wear it. if it smells good i will likely wear it. 

Opinions from anyone familiar with the D'issey?


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

My husband doesn't wear it and I prefer it that way. He owns one bottle and he wears it maybe once/year. His natural scent is what attracts me, so anything that covers that up is bad for me. I love to put my face in his hair and just inhale.... I do that every day. And other parts of his body... just breathe in his scent, not deodorant and soaps and cologne, just his natural clean scent. There is something happening at the chemical level because we are incredibly drawn to each other's natural unaltered scent.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

I love the smell of aftershave, so sexy, my favourite has always been Aramis and Hubby's favourite is good old traditional Paco Rabanne so he alternates between the two.

The boys have various of the newer fragrances and I do think Million is a lovely smell.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> I love the smell of aftershave, so sexy, my favourite has always been Aramis and Hubby's favourite is good old traditional Paco Rabanne so he alternates between the two.
> 
> The boys have various of the newer fragrances and I do think Million is a lovely smell.


I used to use Aramis but then found difficulty finding it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

karole said:


> Chanel on a man is simply marvelous!!


:iagree:

Especially_ Chanel Egoiste Platinum_, and _Chanel Antaeus._


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Mo42 said:


> L'eau D'issey (issey Miyake) by Issey Miyake for Men - EDT Spray
> 
> This is the other one I bought. Had good reviews. And yeah, if i DONT like it, i WONT wear it. if it smells good i will likely wear it.
> 
> Opinions from anyone familiar with the D'issey?


L'eau Dissey for men smells good , but IMO it's way too loud. We have both the male and female. I tend to purchase fragrances in male and female sets , one for me the other for my wife.
The female version of L'eau Dessy is heavenly, smells like flowers.

When purchasing fragrances , it's better to try a couple testers first to know what works well with your natural body chemistry . All Fragrances have basic undertones that add character to them.
There's Citrus , Spice , Floral , Musk ,Fruit , Woody etc.

Here are a few examples;

Clinique Happy - Heavy Citrus undertones .
Burberry Sport - Light Fruity undertones.
Polo , Polo Black , Polo Explorer - Musk undertones.
Dolce & Gabbana , The One ( male)- Heavy Woody , Spicy undertones
Dolce & Gabbana Light Blue ( male ) - Floral undertones 
Kenneth Cole Black ( male & female) - Heavy Floral undertones. ( I highly recommend this one! )
Bvlgari Aqva , Bvlgari Man - Fruity and Woody undertones ! ( I highly recommend anything from the Bvlgari men's line !)

Just a few examples , I have lots of fragrances , including the Issey Miaki lines. From my experience , a wide cross section of women tend to prefer subtle undertones like Woody ,Spice, Floral and Fruity.

Heavy sport or aqua undertones smell nice to men but are kind of harsh on women's senses. Not that they don't like it , but it tends to hit their senses instead of caress their senses.
The most effective fragrances are those with a blend of different undertones .


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> I used to use Aramis but then found difficulty finding it.


That's surprising SWysh, it's still readily available here, you can get it pretty much at any of the usual perfume place, Boots, Superdrug It's still my favourite after all these years, nothing else comes close


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> That's surprising SWysh, it's still readily available here, you can get it pretty much at any of the usual perfume place, Boots, Superdrug It's still my favourite after all these years, nothing else comes close


Yes. I can find it now but for some reason had difficulties many years back. Then found others I liked (and Mrs Wysh liked) so didn't go back to it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

RedRose14 said:


> That's surprising SWysh, it's still readily available here, you can get it pretty much at any of the usual perfume place, Boots, Superdrug It's still my favourite after all these years, nothing else comes close


Hmmm,
Sounds like you prefer the Classics..
Stuff like;
Quorum , Polo [ Ralph Lauren] , Chaps [ Ralph Lauren] ,
Kourus [ Yves St Laurent] , Xeyrus [ Givenchy ] , Azzaro and Halstons.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ain't nothing sexier than a man who smells GOOOOOD.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Ain't nothing sexier than a man who smells GOOOOOD.


Gooood is good. Too much is baaad


Personally I don't like to smell men who are too fragranced, even women can go to far.
There is a lady at work and she wears so much perfume when you walk into the office she is in you almost need a gasmask.

After my shower I like to just do my underarms, a little body spray and a little aftershave.

Sorted!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Mo42 said:


> Is it lady-killing or is it just being more attractive? I think a big ego-boost is in order her. Call it adjustment time if necessary.


Davidoff - Cool Water


Just sayin'


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Perhaps we should ask the TAM owners to upgrade to the scratch and sniff option.

Here, scratch my chin!


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Seems a bit pre-mature to be planning on doing any lady-killing just yet, doesn't it? You're going to need some adjustment time.


Not neccessarily - for me, after dday and the stbxw ended things, the best thing in the world for me was to jump right in. It gave me my confidence back and made me feel like a man again after she chopped my balls off.

It was a few months after that I took the alone time and learned about myself.

Each person deals with it in their own way.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Davidoff - Cool Water
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


Yes! Yes!

I remember many years ago, when it just hit the market I bought a bottle.
Everyone complemented me on it, both women an men.

So I was crossing the Zebra crossing one afternoon and I observed a pretty girl who had just walked pass me in the opposite direction, come running back in my direction.

She stopped me and asked what fragrance I was wearing, I told her it was Cool Water, and asked her why , with a big smile.

She told me she liked it, and blushed. She asked me where did I purchase and how much it cost. I told her.

She then explained to me that she was unsure what to purchase her boyfriend for his birthday, but just made up her mind...


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I wear Moonshine cologne. My wife bought it for me as a gag gift. But dang it smells good. I know it sounds gross but it consists of the following scents black pepper, cedar, tobacco, leather, and gin. Its definitely manly but not overpowering, with some sweetness but not too much. I get a lot of complements on it. The bottle even looks like a flask.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Maybe I'm weird but I love it when my husband smells like axe body spray.

I think it's because it reminds me of our high school teenage years. 

Anyway, I love cologne. I'm a sucker for scent. If I'm walking in a public place like a mall and I catch a whiff of a good smelling man I always turn and look. Which is funny, because I never notice good looking men... just good smelling.

My husband always smells great though... with cologne, with deodorant, out of the shower, with aftershave, after working.... Who cares. He always smells great! And like Tracy I enjoy just burying my head on his chest or armpit, and smelling, especially while I sleep.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Maybe I'm weird but I love it when my husband smells like axe body spray.
> 
> I think it's because it reminds me of our high school teenage years.
> 
> ...


I have preteen nephews and they drown themselves in Axe and Tag. Those ads are really working.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

I love a man who smells good, I am tempted to turn around and follow him just to breathe in the aura he leaves behind. Fierce by Abercrombie & Fitch, Armani Acqua di Gio and Cartier Pasha are among my favorites. What I don't like are some of the fragrances that smell like a batch of incense gone wrong. UGH!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> I love a man who smells good, I am tempted to turn around and follow him just to breathe in the aura he leaves behind. Fierce by Abercrombie & Fitch, Armani Acqua di Gio and Cartier Pasha are among my favorites. What I don't like are some of the fragrances that smell like a batch of incense gone wrong. UGH!


Cartier Pasha smells great , especially at the end of the day when it's mixed with your body odours.
I just didn't like the phallic shape of the bottle.


----------



## HeartInPieces (Sep 13, 2013)

My personal fav is Polo black 

I absolutely love it on my SO.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Cartier Pasha smells great , especially at the end of the day when it's mixed with your body odours.
> I just didn't like the phallic shape of the bottle.


LOL...I think the bottle shape is what made me buy the cologne as a gift for my husband in the first place...


----------



## Mo42 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ive been doing some research. Has anyone smelled Creed Aventus? This is a little pricier $200 or so a bottle, but apparently smells really good.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

This is actually a real cologne. Although they probably don't use bits of real panther.
Sex Panther Cologne. 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

I like a man who smells like soap and water, maybe a little bit of very fresh sweat. No cologne. Completely turns me off. Coast soap, maybe old spice shower gel. Smell clean EVERYWHERE for best results ;-)


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

PHTlump said:


> This is actually a real cologne. Although they probably don't use bits of real panther.
> Sex Panther Cologne. 60% of the time, it works every time.


Meow.....grrrrrr.....


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I love when DH wears Stetson. He doesn't like too but does it for me when we go out. I would love for him to wear it everyday but he cant' because he works with patients.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

There is something absolutely heavenly about a guy that smells good.


----------



## Another Planet (Aug 8, 2012)

I love to smell good. Currently I have-
curve appeal
ralph lauren romance
beverly hills polo club sexy
Not at the same time of course. I like to smell good subtly not overwhelming, I like her to have to come closer to smell me . It seems to work just fine for me.

Oh and Axe smells like Walmart


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Another Planet said:


> Oh and Axe smells like Walmart


:iagree:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Mrs. T said:


> :iagree:


:rofl::iagree::rofl::iagree::rofl::iagree:


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

tracyishere said:


> I snuggle up to my H's armpit at night so I can sniff him as I fall asleep. LOL
> 
> I know...it's disgusting. Cannot help it though. He smells yummy. And I like his old spice body wash too. I can smell him come out of the shower...


There s a higher concentration of pheromones so it makes sense. My husband always does that, lol.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Mo42 said:


> Ive been doing some research. Has anyone smelled Creed Aventus? This is a little pricier $200 or so a bottle, but apparently smells really good.


All Creed fragrances are outstanding.

Tom Ford has a new line out and I've herd good things about it.

Bvlgari (excellent jewelry) and fragrances they ave several.

Issey Miyake 

One of the above should work and they just smell amazing. Careful with application. I like my H to smell good.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

mhm 



Jellybeans said:


> Ain't nothing sexier than a man who smells GOOOOOD.


...so long as it's not overwhelming / too strong. A hint is where it's at in my book.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Dolce & Gabbana Intense, male & female set.
That's what I've ordered for my wife and I .

Rich ,Woody , musky tones in both bottles. Very sweet and fragrant , but not overpowering .
Smells like spice.
What I especially like, is that both the male and female scents complement each other.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Reminds me of when I was 17, and my friend's dad was in importing/exporting or something. He had cases of Brut in his basement, which he let us help ourselves to. It didn't help with the ladies, but we thought we were cool!

Right now, I pretty much wear a scent every day, though just a tiny little splash. I probably have about a dozen different ones, ranging from the cheap, small bottles you get in packs of 4 or 5 from the pharmacy or WalMart, a few mid-range ones (007 is actually pretty decent) to some higher end ones.

Oddly enough, my wife seems to prefer the cheapies. They're not as overpowering (not that I put a lot on, anyway), and they range from clean smelling, to slightly musky. But that's the key. For the most part, cheap or expensive, it's all in how much you put on, and what works with your chemistry, and that of the person who can smell you. And Axe, or any other body spray? If you're 20 or under, sure! 

As long as it's not Brut.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

alexm said:


> Reminds me of when I was 17, and my friend's dad was in importing/exporting or something. He had cases of Brut in his basement, which he let us help ourselves to. It didn't help with the ladies, but we thought we were cool!
> 
> Right now, I pretty much wear a scent every day, though just a tiny little splash. I probably have about a dozen different ones, ranging from the cheap, small bottles you get in packs of 4 or 5 from the pharmacy or WalMart, a few mid-range ones (007 is actually pretty decent) to some higher end ones.
> 
> ...


LOL...my dad used to wear Brut. For me it has a comforting safe association. Not at all what I want my husband to wear though. ..I want him to be sexy and slightly dangerous smelling.


----------



## hopelessromantic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

CalBanker said:


> Oh, I forgot I put on Axe sometimes for a body spray.....W likes that! It's not quite as good as the commercials.


This stuff can smell so good, but so many men seem to bathe in it! Overkill is nasty no matter what you're using though!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*For an old fart, I prefer wearing light touches of Armani Acquia de Gio, Joop, Polo, or Aramis.*


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *For an old fart, I prefer wearing light touches of Armani Acquia de Gio, Joop, Polo, or Aramis.*


YUM! Old farts know best :smthumbup:


----------

